# TS in Costa Rica



## JoanE (Apr 22, 2007)

Has anyone stayed in Villas Sol Hotel and Beach Resort lately?  Am thinking of trying something different.  Have thought about Mexico, C.A., Carribbean etc.  any suggestions?  Am going to Maui in fall of 08 and was looking for something Feb or Mar of 08.
Thanks, JoanE


----------



## eal (Apr 22, 2007)

RCI has a newly listed resort at Tambor on the Nicoya Penninsula that looks nice, Bahia de los Delfiines #8898


----------



## Calyn79 (May 13, 2007)

*not Villas Sol Hotel and Beach Resort, however*

I've stayed at Bahia de los Delfines and the t/share "houses" are very nice patio type homes on paved streets, 2bdr, 2bath, full kitchen but it is a bit of a walk from most of them to the beach or to the club house and pool. Furnishings were adequate, nothing special though. The beach was nice and the water warm. Not very much to do there but golf.

There was one an all inclusive restaurant at the club house. The food was initially ok, however, it got very boring fast. Cooking items were sparse in the unit we were in.

But by far the really big down side is that the resort is so far out and away from anything. A car is really required for any type of shopping and eating out. The golf course is nice and the grounds are massive, but golf early as the temps get up there by 10 am. Nice area, but like I said a car would pretty much be mandatory. The problem we found with renting a car was that you have to rent it in San Josef or a larger centre and we did not find one on the peninsula. This was 4 yrs ago. Also waiting to board the ferry with a car would mean very long line ups if the ferry has not been upgraded since my visit. And if you arrived without a car, you'd need to arrange transport from the ferry to the resort as it is a little ways to travel...perhaps 20+ mins. to the resort.

I definately plan to go back to the resort as I liked it for what it was....very sleepy, low key, not many people around. I don't think many units are owned outside of Costa Rica and for that reason, there probably is limited availability for an exchange. Previously it traded with II with limited availability. Next time, I will find a rental unit and also try to hire a local driver lined up in advance that I could call when I wanted to leave the resort. I think a good number of the units are owned year round by Costa Ricans. 

If you can get around there is lots to see and do on the peninsula


----------

